#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Homöopathie  -eine sachliche Diskussion!- >

## Pianoman

Hallo urologiker,  
ich glaube auch, dass eine Hauptproblem der Diskussion um wissenschaftliche Welterklärungsmodelle unterschiedliche Vorstellungen über Wissenschaft und ihre Arbeitsmethoden sind. 
Wenn ich beispielsweise von ausnahmslos gültigen Gesetzmässigkeiten spreche, meine ich natürlich keine Arbeitshypothesen, die sich aus signifikanten statistischen Verteilungen ergeben und eine bestimmte Kausalität denkbar machen, sondern Naturgesetze wie eben den Energieerhaltungssatz, die 4-Kräfte-Lehre oder das Massewirkungsgesetz. 
Kein Wissenschaftler käme heute ernsthaft auf die Idee, Theorien zu verkünden, die sich nicht mit diesen Gesetzen in Übereinstimmung bringen lassen. (Deshalb wird die Homöopathie auch nie an Hochschulen gelehrt werden.) 
Das von Ihnen angesprochene Auswalzen der Diskussion lässt sich - wenn auch nicht ganz verhindern - doch erheblich reduzieren, wenn alle am Diskurs Beteiligten, die Welterklärungsmodelle, zu deren Begründung, Rechtfertigung und Verteidung sie angetreten sind, im Vorfeld einem Standard-Verfahren unterziehen, innerhalb dessen - durch konsequente Anwendung bestimmter Arbeitstechniken - die Bewertung subjektiv gewonnener Erfahrungen zur *objektiven Erkenntnis* führen kann:   _Ein behauptetes Phänomen muss kausal (Verknüpfung von Ursache und Wirkung) und logisch begründet sein, d.h. es müssen Aussagen über den zu erwartenden Verlauf und das wahrscheinliche Ergebnis eines auf das Phänomen bezogenen Experiments möglich sein._    _Theorien müssen nach der möglichst einfachsten Erklärung suchen (Ockhams Rasiermesser), in sich widerspruchsfrei sein und bereits bekannte Gesetzmäßigkeiten sinnvoll berücksichtigen._   _Experimente und Ergebnisse müssen durch unabhängige Dritte reproduzierbar sein. (Intersubjektivität)._   _Insbesondere medizinische Neuerungen oder nicht der evidenzbasierten Hochschulmedizin entstammenden "alternative" Verfahren müssen durch Test mit Kontrollgruppen und durch randomisierte Doppelblindstudien abgesichert werden._   _Die Beweislast für eine Hypothese liegt beim Behauptenden. Es ist nicht Aufgabe der Wissenschaft, jede noch so abstruse Behauptung zu überprüfen und ggf. zu widerlegen._   _Ein Erklärungsmodell darf sich nicht der Falsifizierung entziehen. Jeder echte Test einer Theorie ist der Versuch, sie zu falsifizieren oder zu widerlegen. Testbarkeit ist Falsifizierbarkeit, wenngleich einige Theorien besser testbar sind, als andere._  _Belege einer Theorie sollten nur gezählt werden, wenn sie Ergebnis eines ernsthaften, aber erfolglosen Versuchs der Widerlegung sind._   _Wenn prinzipiell testbare Theorien im Falle der Widerlegung von ihren Bewunderern dennoch aufrechterhalten werden, etwa indem ad hoc neue Annahmen eingeführt werden, die eine Flucht vor der Widerlegung erlauben, muss diese Theorie im wissenschaftlichen Sinn als gescheitert angesehen werden._    _Hypothesen und Theorien bedürfen der Zirkelfreiheit, d.h. sie dürfen sich nicht selbst voraussetzen oder auf unbegründete Sätze verweisen (Petitio principii)_    _Hypothesen oder Theorien bedürfen der inneren Widerspruchsfreiheit, d.h. sie dürfen in ihrem Aufbau keine logischen Widersprüche aufweisen (interne Konsistenz)_   Wendet man diese Forderungen auf unsere materielle Welt an, so ist - zumindest in den meisten Fällen - eine Entscheidung über "richtig/falsch" bezüglich unterschiedlicher Modelle der Welterklärung möglich; und es erspart mithin eine Menge unnötiger Diskussionen.    *Pianoman*

----------


## urologiker

@pianoman - wenn ich auch klar für den wissenschaftlich orientierten Teil des Forums stehe und selbst in Wissenschaft involviert bin, so ist die Diskussionsebene in diesem Forum zumindest deplaziert, da wissenschaftliche bzw. objektivierbare oder grundsätzliche Betrachtungsweisen nicht Gegenstand von Patientenfragen sind, sondern Subjektivitäten. 
logiker, der auf wissenschaftlich orientierte Foren verweist :Cool:

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Urologiker,  
ich habe eher den Eindruck, es geht hier oft nicht um Fragen, sondern um die Verkündigung mehr oder weniger tragfähiger Konzepte. 
Aber davon ganz abgesehen: Wenn auch die Position des Fragen durchaus subjektiv ist, so sollte zumindest die Antwort sich um Objektivität bemühen.  
Pianoman

----------


## urologiker

....ähm, die Verkündigung mehr oder weniger tragfähiger Konzepte nennt man gemeinhin ANTWORTEN. 
btw: das DUzen in Internetforen leitet sich aus der Hauptsprache des Internet ab - oder auch: "You can say you to me..." 
Sonnige Grüße, logiker

----------


## Monsti

Hallo pianoman,   

> Deshalb wird die Homöopathie auch nie an Hochschulen gelehrt werden.

   Das ist nicht korrekt. U.a. wird die Homöopathie an den Universitäten Hannover und Heidelberg, aber auch in Wien gelehrt.  Nur ein Beispiel:  http://www.medical-tribune.at/dynasite.cfm?dssid=4171&dsmid=70314&dspaid=550652  Zur Ausübung der Homöopathie in Österreich (aus: http://www.homoeopathieinstitut.at/homooepathie_osterreich.html )  _"In Österreich darf Homöopathie ausschließlich von Ärzten ausgeübt werden. Alle Homöopathen müssen eine "schulmedizinische" naturwissenschaftliche Ausbildung haben und berechtigt sein, als selbständig praktizierende Ärzte (praktischer Arzt bzw. Allgemeinmediziner oder Facharzt) zu arbeiten. Anschließend an die medizinische Ausbildung müssen alle Homöopathen eine mehrjährige Spezialausbildung (Theorie und Praxis) absolvieren. Der Abschluss dieser homöopathischen Grundausbildung wird durch das Ärztekammer-Diplom: Homöopathie anerkannt. An die Grundausbildung schließt sich eine regelmäßige ärztliche und homöopathische Fortbildung an. Nur die, in diesem Maße ausgebildeten Ärzte dürfen sich rechtmäßig als Homöopathen bezeichnen und auch als Homöopathen selbständig tätig sein. In Österreich wird die homöopathische Grundausbildung derzeit hauptsächlich von der ÖGHM (Österreichische Gesellschaft für Homöopathische Medizin) geleistet. Auch die Diplomansuchen jener Ärzte, die im Ausland ausgebildet wurden, werden von der ÖGHM geprüft und über die ÖGHM bei der Ärztekammer eingereicht."_   Gruß Angie

----------


## urologiker

Schon richtig, das ist fast nach marktwirtschaftlichen Prinzipien so: Angebot und Nachfrage - und da es in der Bevölkerung eine irrational hohe Nachfrage gibt... 
Insgesamt gilt aus naturwissenschaftlicher Sicht -und das ist die, die dich@pianoman interessieren dürfte- dass Homöopathie auf Einbildung beruht!  :Grin:

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo monsti,  
ich verweise auf einen anderen meiner Beiträge zu diesem Thema, dessen Aussagen auch für die Medizinische Hochschule Hannover gelten. 
Keine Ausbildung, kein Abschluß, wie gehabt. 
Es laufen zwar in Hannover einige Forschungsvorhaben, aber eben keine Ausbildungsmaßnahmen. Es gibt keine Prüfungen und keinen akademischen Titel.  
Übrigens informiert die MHH sehr offen über die Komplementärmedizin, der Weg auf deren Website lohnt sich. In die Servicebox den Suchbegriff Homöopathie eingeben, dann auf der Ergebnisseite unter *Aktuelles/Presse* die 1. pdf-Datei öffnen.  3: 12-21 Titelthema.pdf, pages 3-4  
 Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Oder, wie der Apotheker meines Vertrauens es ausdrückt: Um 
"Optimierte Plazebowirkung" 
Pianoman

----------


## urologiker

> "Optimierte Plazebowirkung"

 Profit-  :Grin:

----------


## Pianoman

Ich meine nicht die Antworten, urologiker, ich meine beispielweise solche Statements, mit dem dieses Thema eröffnet wurde. Oder den Beitrag des Herrn Lehnert zur Theomedizin.  
Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

> Die Organ- und Symptomsprache verwende ich zur Aufdeckung der psychischen Ursachen einer Krankheit. 
> Ich gehe (wie viele andere auch) davon aus, dass jede Krankheit auch (und vor allem) eine psychische Ursache hat! Es gibt diesbezüglich keine Statistiken und auch keine Beweise  aber die Nichtbeweisbarkeit beweist nicht die Nichtexistenz...

 *Wenn ich solche Sätze lese, wird mir ganz anders. Wieso muß eigentlich hinter jeder banalen Erkältung immer die Psyche stecken? Diese Menschen, die an diese Organsprache glauben, gehen die dann eher zum Psychiater als zum Hausarzt, wenn sie Husten und Schnupfen haben? 
Ich verstehe es nicht, wie man an so etwas glauben kann und das auch vehement verteidigt bzw. andere bekehren will, das habe ich aber in der Theomedizin auch schon nicht verstanden, nur eines habe ich mittlerweile gelernt hier über und in der Alternativmedizin: 
Der Glaube versetzt wohl doch Berge! 
Kopfschüttelnde Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist ein psychischer Zusammenhang mit Erkrankungen bzw. auch ganz bestimmten Erkrankungen nicht. Das hat nun mit Theomedizin, Homöopathie oder anderen alternativen Methoden nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine Tatsache. Zwei Beispiele:  Erstes Beispiel: Man schuftet über Wochen bis zum Umfallen, weil ein extrem wichtiges Projekt zu Ende geführt werden soll. Alle rundrum sind erkältet, aber man selbst bleibt erstaunlicherweise gesund, obwohl man viel zu wenig schläft, literweise Kaffee säuft und hektisch bzw. kaum isst. Kaum tritt die Entspannung (Ende der Stressperiode bzw. Urlaub) ein, packt es einen. Habe ich selbst mehrfach am eigenen Leib erleben dürfen.  Zweites Beispiel: Am Telefon unterhielten wir uns über gewisse "Rheuma-Persönlichkeiten". Im Rheumaforum war mir schon vor einigen Jahren aufgefallen, dass sehr viele Erkrankte im Gesundheitswesen tätig sind/waren. Um einen Überblick zu gewinnen, erstellte ich Anfang des Jahres 2005 eine entsprechende Umfrage: http://www.rheuma-online.de/phorum/showthread.php?t=15542 (Du kennst sie). Das Ergebnis ist interessant, denn fast die Hälfte ist bzw. war im Gesundheitswesen tätig. Besonders interessant fand ich in diesem Zusammenhang eine vergleichende Umfrage für an CED Erkrankte bei http://www.stoma-forum.de/topic.php?id=991&highlight=Umfrage. Das Ergebnis dieser Umfrage fiel total anders aus - kaum einer ist/war im Gesundheitswesen tätig. Eine weitere Umfrage beschäftigt sich mit der Frage, ob es eine bestimmte "Rheuma-Persönlichkeit" gibt. Hier die Umfrage: http://www.rheuma-online.de/phorum/showthread.php?t=15230. Beide Umfragen zeigen deutliche Tendenzen. Bei letzterer Umfrage könnte sein, dass Du das Ergebnis nicht einsehen kannst, weil Du nicht abgestimmt hast. Kurz: Die typische Rheumatikerpersönlichkeit ist/war perfektionistisch, arbeitswütig und mit einem gewissen Helfersyndrom versehen. Natürlich gilt das bei weitem nicht für alle Rheumatiker, zumal "stille" Voraussetzung meiner Umfrage das Vorliegen einer RA war (was die meisten bei RO haben).   *Aaaaaber:* Außer der Psyche gibt es auch noch jede Menge anderer Einflüsse, die für körperliche Erkrankungen sorgen können. Insofern empfinde ich die eingangs formulierte Eingleisigkeit als äußerst bedenklich. Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Psyche *ein* Faktor unter zahlreichen anderen, beim einen Menschen mehr, beim anderen weniger bis gar nicht.  Man nehme z.B. die mittelalterliche Pest, an der mit Vorliebe Menschen mit der Blutgruppe 0 erkrankten. Die individuelle Blutgruppe eines Menschen hat nun ganz bestimmt nichts mit dessen Psyche zu tun.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

> so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist ein psychischer Zusammenhang mit Erkrankungen bzw. auch ganz bestimmten Erkrankungen nicht. Das hat nun mit Theomedizin, Homöopathie oder anderen alternativen Methoden nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine Tatsache.

 *Hi Monsti,  
das streite ich ja auch gar nicht ab, aber eben nicht alle Erkrankungen, wie es im ersten Posting dieses Thema heißt. Deshalb auch mein Beispiel mit Schnupfen, der hat nun mit der Psyche nicht viel zu tun. Auch ein gebrochenes Bein kommt von einem Unfall oder Umknicken etc. als von der Psyche.*   

> Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Psyche *ein* Faktor unter zahlreichen anderen, beim einen Menschen mehr, beim anderen weniger bis gar nicht.

 *Eben, ein Faktor unter vielen, aber eben nicht DER Faktor.  
Liebste Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  nichts anderes sage ich doch! Diese Eingleisigkeit bzw. Ausschließlichkeit ist es, was mich stört ("Tunnelblick-Syndrom"  :Grin:  ). Es stört mich genauso, wenn Leute jede Erkrankung ausschließlich auf die Ernährung zurückführen.  Grüßle vom Monschter

----------


## Smurf

**lach* Wir 2 wieder!*   :c_laugh:

----------


## Monsti

Servus Urologiker,  bei uns in Österreich wird die homöopathische Therapie genauso über die Krankenkassa abgerechnet wie jede andere Therapie auch. Bei uns spielen also eher keine marktwirtschaftlichen Interessen eine Rolle. Aus welchem Grunde sollte sich also ein Arzt gegen eine schulmedizinische Variante und für eine homöopathische Therapie entscheiden? Zudem: Die meisten, besonders die älteren Patienten stehen einer homöopathischen Therapie anfangs eher skeptisch gegenüber ("So an Schmarrn musst ma nit geben!"), um ihre Meinung aber schon nach wenigen Wochen zu ändern. Kurze Anmerkung: Bei uns läuft's meistens in einer Kombination aus beidem.  Die Berner Studie zur angeblichen Unwirksamkeit der Homöopathie kenne ich übrigens ebenfalls (falls Du diese meinen solltest). Sie ist aber nur *eine* unter Hunderten von Studien. Andere Studien sagen auch anderes aus. Der schlechteste Wissenschaftler ist der, welcher nur diejenigen Untersuchungsergebnisse als Wahrheit annimmt, die seiner eigenen Theorie entsprechen.  Grüßle Angie

----------


## urologiker

@monsti - die verlinkte Studie ist eine Metaanalyse, erschienen in einem Journal HÖCHSTEN impact factors. D.h. das es schon exzellentester wissenschaftlicher und wissenschaftsanalytischer Kentnisse bedürfte um einen ernsthaften Versuch zu machen, die vorgelegten Daten zu widerlegen. Aber ich wiederhole mich hier nur... 
Du siehst: ich bin ein Wissenschaftler der seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat  :Smiley:

----------


## StarBuG

Für die Kassen rechnet sich Homöopathie allemal. 
Die Behandlung eines Patienten, dessen Schlaflosigkeit mit Zuckerkügelchen "geheilt" werden kann, weil es eher psychischer Natur ist, kostet die Kassen weniger, als die Therapie mit Schlafmedikamenten. 
Homöopathie dürfen bei euch nur Ärzte verordnen, weil die am besten einschätzen können, wann ein Placebo reicht und wann eine wirkliche Therapie von Nöten ist. 
Das wäre so meine Theorie dazu  :Zwinker:

----------


## Pianoman

Zumal auch nur die Kosten der Konsultation in der gleichen Höhe wie bei einer schulmedizinischen Beratung abgerechnet werden dürfen, die Homöopathika aber selbst bezahlt werden muß.
Die homöopathische Zusatzausbildung für östereichische Ärzte ist übrigens nicht akademischer Art.  
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo smurf,   vielleicht ein paar erklärende Worte zu dieser rational kaum nachzuvollziehenden Denkweise, Kausalitäten an allen möglichen, meist unerwarteten Stellen zu sehen.  Verantwortlich dafür ist - wie in der Esoterik üblich - ein ganz Alter und dessen Erkenntnisse, die sich in allen alternativen/komplementären/esoterischen Denkmodellen wiederfinden lassen. Kaum eine (systematisierte) esoterische Lehre kommt ohne den Bezug auf *Hermes Trismegistos* und die hermetische Tradition aus.Er ist quasi der Säulenheilige des Wassermann-Zeitalters. Und seine Spuren sind auch hier in vielen Beiträgen zu finden.   Die Figur des Hermes Trismegistos wird als Verschmelzung zweier Gottesbilder einführt, des ägyptischen Gottes Thot und des griechischen Gottes Hermes. Hermes, der dreimal größte, wie sein Name übersetzt heißt, hat in den antiken Quellen viele Identitäten: Einmal ist er ein Weiser, der das Urwissen in steinerne Stelen meißelte, um es vor der Sintflut zu retten, gleichermaßen ist er ein König und Gesetzgeber, dann aber auch eine Art Religionsstifter, der Kulte einrichtete. Schließlich gilt er ebenso als Astrologe und Magier. Gemeinsam ist all diesen Figuren nur die ägyptische Herkunft und das Wirken in grauer Vorzeit. Wie unter Heroen der Urzeit üblich, schillert die Hermesfigur stets zwischen Gott und Mensch.   Hermes Trismegistos wird als Verfasser einer unglaublichen Zahl von Schriften angesehen, deren Größe aber ständig variiert. Den Kanon der Schriften bezeichnet man "_Corpus Hermeticum"._   Wann die Schriften geschrieben und veröffentlicht wurden, ist weitgehend ungeklärt, genau so, von wem sie wirklich verfasst wurden. Viele der zumeist in Dialogform abgefaßten und überwiegend griechisch- und koptischsprachigen Texte stammen jedoch aus dem zweiten bis dritten Jahrhundert n. Chr. Sie enthalten ‚mystische’ Lehren über Gott, die Entstehung der Welt und die Gestalt des Kosmos, die Weisheit des Menschen u.ä., und sie zeigen Parallelen zum Platonismus und zur Gnosis. Die früheste und bedeutendste dieser Schriften ist der Dialog *"Poimandres",* die relativ bekannteste und wohl auch einflußreichste war die *"Tabula Smaragdina"*, die als Darstellung des alchemistischen Prozesses gelesen werden kann und gelesen wurde. Seit der Übersetzung des "Corpus Hermeticum" ins Lateinische durch Marsilio Ficino (1491) wurden die hermetischen Schriften im Abendland bekannter und verstärkten ihren Einfluß auf die Alchemie. Die erste deutschsprachige Übersetzung erschien im Jahre 1781 unter dem Titel "Hermes Trismegistos. Poemander oder Von der göttlichen Macht und Weisheit". Das Wort "Hermetik" bezeichnet also zum einen die Schriften des "Corpus Hermeticum", zum anderen speziell deren Gedankengut, insbesondere deren alchemistische Aspekte, und schließlich die Alchemie selbst.  Der wohl wesentlichste Text steht auf der *"Tabula Smaragdina".* Hier findet sich angeblich die Quintessenz aller Weisheit in fünfzehn Thesen auf einer Tafel aus grünem orientalischem Korund. In diesen fünfzehn Thesen ist alles Wissen zusammengefasst, das dem Menschen jemals zugänglich ist. Der Text beschreibt die Schöpfung dieses Universums und gleichzeitig die Herstellung des alchemistischen Steins der Weisen. Für den, der diesen Text ganz versteht, werden alle Bibliotheken überflüssig, denn er besitzt die ganze Weisheit, "daran fehlet nichts, es ist ganz vollkommen".  Die wichtigsten Aussagen sind:  *Dasjenige, welches Unten ist, ist gleich demjenigen, welches Oben ist;* *Und dasjenige, welches Oben ist, ist gleich demjenigen, welches Unten ist,*  *um zu vollbringen die Wunderwerke eines einzigen Dinges.*  *Und gleich wie von dem einigen GOTT erschaffen sind alle Dinge, in der*  *Ausdenkung eines* *einzigen Dinges. Also sind von diesem einigen Dinge*  *geboren alle Dinge, in der Nachahmung.*   Aus diesen Kernaussagen leiten sich für die Esoteriker nicht nur eine Vielzahl von Erkenntnissen ab, sie rechtfertigen auch im umfänglichen Maße das esoterik-typische Analogie-Denken. Mit nur wenigen Worten läßt sich hier alles zusammenfassen, was die  esoterische Denkweise ausmacht:   - *Alles ist mit Allem verbunden* *- Was im Mikrokosmos geschieht, geschieht genau so auch im Makrokosmos.* *- Alles stammt aus einem Prinzip, unterliegt also auch einer universellen* *Gesetzmäßigkeit*  Die klassischen Vokabeln der New Age-Bewegung: Ganzheitliches oder universelles Denken, kosmologischer Bezug und kosmische Verbundenheit, basieren auf diesen Glaubenssätzen. Mit Hilfe dieser Thesen werden beispielsweise die angeblichen Kausalitäten zwischen seelischem Zustand und erkrankten Organen begründet. Genau so benötigen die Funktionen bzw. Störungen des Meridiansystem und der Chakren dieses Axiome, wie eigentlich auch alle anderen Systeme des geistigen Heilens. Die Vorstellungen der Bioenergetik, Energieströme leiten zu können, findet hier ebenfalls ihre Begründung. Und nicht zuletzt der Karma-Begriff findet hier seine gedankliche Grundlage. Außerdem sind diese Glaubenssätze die Rechtfertigung für alle Arten von Hellsehen, Kartenlegen, Pendeln, und andere Formen der Schicksals- und Zukunftsdeutung. Wichtig sind die Annahmen auch für die Existenz der morphogenetischen (wissenden) Felder, die sich beispielsweise als zentrales Element im Familienstellen nach Bert Hellinger wiederfinden.  Es dürfte ziemlich eindeutig sein, dass dann, wenn man diese Thesen als wahr ansieht, sich mit Hilfe dieser Annahmen alle möglichen Sachverhalte nach Wunsch kausal verbinden und begründen lassen.    *Pianoman*

----------


## Pianoman

Obwohl ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Bedeutung der Nebenkriegsschauplätze mal wieder mal größer als die des eigentlichen Themas ist, habe ich doch nur wenig Skrupel, noch ein bißchen mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. 
Folgt man z.B. monstis Darstellungen, so scheint Österreich besonders im Bereich der Komplementär-Medizin ein toleranteres oder auch fortschrittlicheres Land als die BRD zu sein. Nun ja. 
Ein Statement der Oberösterreichischen Gebietskrankenkasse spricht da eine anderer Sprache:   _Zum Schutz der Patientinnen und Patienten und der Qualität der medizinischen Leistungen haben die oö Ärztekammer und die OÖ Gebietskrankenkasse eine Liste von Methoden erarbeitet, die von OÖGKK-Vertragsärzten weder privat noch auf Kosten der OÖGKK angeboten werden dürfen. Es handelt sich dabei um Angebote, die erwiesenermaßen wirkungslos sind oder für die Patientinnen und Patienten sogar gefährlich werden können._  _Die Liste enthält derzeit 20 komplementärmedizinische Verfahren. Sie kann bei Vorliegen neuer wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse im Konsens erweitert, aber auch verkürzt werden, wenn sich eine Maßnahme als wirksam herausstellen sollte._ _Die aktuelle Liste der Leistungen, die von Vertragsärzten der OÖGKK nicht erbracht werden dürfen:_  _Aromatherapie_ _Aura-Heilung_ _Bachblütentherapie_ _Baunscheitieren_ _Biologische Terrain-Analyse_ _Bioresonanztherapie_ _Colonhydrotherapie_ _Edelsteinmedizin_ _Eigenurintherapie_ _Haaranalyse_ _Honigtherapie_ _Irisdiagnostik_ _Klangmassage_ _Magische Heilmethoden_ _Magnettherapie (außer der Magnetfeldtherapie)_ _Pendeln_ _Rei-Ki_ _Schamanismus_ _Wünschelrute_ _Zelltherapie_ 
Wir müssen uns der Tragweite dieser Handlung der _OÖGKK_ bewußt werden. 
Da verbietet - meines Wissens zum ersten Mal - ein Träger des öffentlichen Gesundheitswesens seinen Vertragspartnern die Anwendung unwirksamer oder eventuell gefährlicher "Heilverfahren".  
Ein Lob dieser Konsequenz.  
Pianoman

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Ihr lieben, 
@ Pianoman: Vielen Dank für Deine Threads.Ich kann nur sagen: Respekt! 
Achtung !!! 
Jetzt kommt meine persönliche Meinung dazu  :Zwinker:  
Vielleicht rede ich damit am Thema vorbei aber es ist mir wichtig dass es auch mal erwähnt wird.
Hier in Deutschland (und wohl auch in vielen anderen Ländern) ist es so dass fast jeder Arzt nur seine Fachrichtung kennt und auch behandelt.
Damit beschert man dem Patienten unglaublich viel Lauferei und den KK viele Kosten.
Ärzte verlassen sich auf ihre Gerätemedizin, Blutuntersuchungen usw. das mal mit dem Patienten geredet wird und erklärt wird was er da genau hat, gerät immer mehr ins Hintertreffen weil keine Zeit....
Ergo; der Patient fühlt sich unverstanden und allein gelassen, was natürlich der Psyche nicht zuträglich ist. 
Das ist in der alternativen Szene anders.
Man redet viel mit dem Patienten (dadurch fühlt er sich ernst genommen),Tests werden durchgeführt und erklärt,es wird gedrückt und geknetet um Linderung zu verschaffen und der Patient geht danach mit einem Pillendöschen mit Globulis glücklich und verstanden nach Hause. 
Das kann man auch noch gut bei den Naturvölkern sehen.
Der Medizinmann stellt einen bösen Geist fest (die Erkrankung) alle Nachbarn und Verwandte kommen zusammen, tanzen, feiern, singen und schreien und dabei wird dann der böse Geist ausgetrieben.
Nachdem sich alle so viel Mühe gegeben haben, kann der Patient gar nicht anders und muss danach als geheilt wieder aufstehen.
Also wird auch hier ganzheitlich behandelt. :Smiley:  
Es muss ja dann doch etwas an der Sache dran sein, das Geist und Körper eine Einheit bilden.
Und selbst wenn es nur der Placeboeffekt war oder die Zuwendung die eventuelle Selbstheilungskräfte aktiviert hat : 
Wer heilt, hat Recht!  
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## Monsti

Hallo pianoman,  welche Therapien in Österreich ärztlicherseits angeboten werden dürfen, weiß ich wohl. Ich schrieb in meinem Posting auch lediglich von der Homöopathie und könnte diese um Akupunktur und Osteopathie ergänzen. Mir hat bisher auch noch kein einziger Arzt die von Dir o.g. Therapien angeboten, weder ein Kassen- noch ein Wahlarzt.  Aber Du hast Recht: Dies alles geht mittlerweile weit vom Thema ab, denn hier ging es ursprünglich um die These, dass jeder Erkrankung primär eine psychische Ursache zugrunde liegt.  @Locin: "Wer heilt, hat Recht!" - So sehe ich das auch.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Der Satz muß lauten:  *Wer auf Dauer* (also nicht nur für die paar Minuten Zufriedenheit nach einer ausgiebigen Heilpraktiker-Anamnese)  *und im Ganzen* (also nicht nur ein paar Symptome zum Verschwinden bringt, sondern 
die Ursache der Krankheit beseitigt) *nachweislich* (also dokumentiert und entsprechent belegt)  *heilen kann, hat recht.*  
Pianoman

----------


## Kevin99

> Hallo Kevin99 
> bitte zügle dich in deiner WORTWAHL. 
> In diesem Forum ist es üblich das die Personen freundlich angesprochen werden sollen. 
> Also keine weiteren Beleidigungen oder persönliche Angriffe wie z.B.:   
> Gruß Patientenschubser

  
warum soll ich mich in meiner wortwahl zügeln?? das ist das was ich gedacht habe und das sage ich auch.  wenn ich alles so politisch korrekt sage, kommt der sinn überhaupt nicht mehr rüber.

----------


## Monsti

Nun, "heilen" bedeutet zumindest etwas Mittel-/Langfristiges. Kein normaler Mensch würde behaupten, geheilt zu sein, wenn aufgrund einer Behandlung irgendwelche Beschwerden "für ein paar Minuten" verschwunden wären.  :Zwinker:    Nach Deiner Definition "heilt" dann aber kaum einer, denn gerade die Schulmedizin behandelt in erster Linie Symtome und dies in aller Regel mittels Medikamenten, die neben einer Wirkung oft genug auch Nebenwirkungen zeigen. Nicht selten schluckt man dann noch Medikamente gegen diese Nebenwirkungen. Das ist der Hauptgrund, warum sich so viele Menschen der alternativen Medizin zuwenden.  Gruß Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Oh wie erstaunlich unrichtig, monsti! 
Ich fühle mich veranlasst, zu sagen: *Nur* die Hochschulmedizin bemüht sich, die Ursache von Krankheiten zu erkennen und letztendlich zu beseitigen.  
Nehmen wir mal was Außergewöhnliches, beispielsweise die Homöopathie: 
Die Homöopathie kennt keine Krankheiten, sondern nur Symptome.
Sie hat auch keine Krankheitslehre, die Ursachen für Erkrankungen methodisch erforscht. 
Sie behandelt auschließlich -zumindest die klassische Homöopathie - das Symptom durch Substanzen, die "vergleichbare" Symptome angeblich auslösen. 
Das sogenannte "Komplexe" an der Homöopathie ist der Vorgang der Repertorisierung, bei der nach Begleitumständen und anderen Symptomen gesucht wird, um ein Heilmittel zu finden. Dabei wird nicht die Krankheitsursache gesucht, sondern ein Mittel, dass in einer vorhergehenden Arzneimittelprüfung an Gesunden möglicherweise verantwortlich für irgendwelche Befindlichkeiten war, und das jetzt die größtmögliche symptomatische Übereinstimmung zeigt. 
Das heißt, nicht die eigentliche Krankheit, deren Existenz Hahnemann kaum zur Kenntnis nahm, deren Existenz er im Bereich der mikrobiologisch initiierten Erkrankungen grundsätzlich ablehnte, interessiert den Homöopathen, sondern nur ein Ähnlichkeitsmuster zwischen fiktiver pharmakologischer Wirkungen und Ausdrucksformen pathologischer Störungen. 
Homöopathen behandeln also nicht ganzheitlich, sondern ausschließlich Symptom-und Medikamentenorientiert  
Wie grotesk das Stochern im Nebel der Unwägbarkeiten ist, zeigt der nachfolgende Auszug aus einem homöopathischen Lehrwerk:   _Mögliche Reaktionen nach der Erstgabe eines Homöopathikums:_   _1. Eine rasche Heilung findet statt, ohne Verschlechterung der Symptome_ _2. Die Verschlechterung verläuft schnell, kurz und heftig, gefolgt von rascher Besserung des Patienten._ _3. Lange Verschlechterung mit abschließender und langsamer Besserung des Patienten._ _4. Lange Verschlechterung mit abschließendem Verfall des Patienten._ _5. Andauernde Besserung der Symptome ohne spezielle Linderung._ _6. Zuerst Besserung mit nachfolgender Verschlechterung._ _7. Zu kurze Linderung der Symptome._ _8. Alte Symptome erscheinen._ _9. Neue Symptome tauchen auf, nachdem das Mittel verabreicht worden ist._ _10. Patienten, die jedes verabreichte Mittel prüfen._ _11. Die Symptome schlagen die falsche Richtung ein._   
Da spricht doch die Homöopathie für sich selbst.  
Oder nehmen wir die Bioenergetiker: Die gehen davon aus, dass bei einer Krankheit der Energiefluß in einem Meridian blockiert ist. Sie haben überhaupt kein konkretes Krankheitsbild. So beschäftigt sich die Therapie auch nicht damit, ob eines Menschen Angstgefühle damit zu tun haben könnten, dass sein Myokard an akutem Sauerstoffmangel leidet, sondern öffnen lieber ein Chakra, um das Chi wieder ordentlich aufzufüllen.  
Pianoman

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Pianoman, 
Zitat:
Wer auf Dauer (also nicht nur für die paar Minuten Zufriedenheit nach einer ausgiebigen Heilpraktiker-Anamnese) 
und im Ganzen (also nicht nur ein paar Symptome zum Verschwinden bringt, sondern 
die Ursache der Krankheit beseitigt)
nachweislich (also dokumentiert und entsprechent belegt) 
heilen kann, hat recht. 
Leider fällt es auch der Schulmedizin teilweise sehr schwer wirklich zu heilen.
Die Ursachen mancher Erkrankungen sind nicht erforscht/erforschbar.
Da beschränkt man sich auch auf die Symptombehandlung und hofft dass es damit getan ist.
Andererseits steht auch hinter der Schulmedizin noch die Pharmaindustrie, die natürlich aus finanziellen Gründen kein Interesse an wirklicher Heilung einer Erkrankung hat. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch ein Verfechter der Schulmedizin aber genieße trotz alledem Behandlungen bei einem Osteopathen.  :Smiley: 
Jeder muss für sich ausprobieren was ihm hilft und was nicht. 
Alles liebe
Locin32

----------


## Smurf

> Leider fällt es auch der Schulmedizin teilweise sehr schwer wirklich zu heilen.

 *Hi Locin, 
stimmt schon, aber es wird geforscht und man kommt auch weiter mit neuen Medikamenten und Therapien.*   

> Andererseits steht auch hinter der Schulmedizin noch die Pharmaindustrie, die natürlich aus finanziellen Gründen kein Interesse an wirklicher Heilung einer Erkrankung hat.

 *Oh, wie ich diese Aussage mittlerweile hasse! Die hatten wir hier schon so oft und immer noch wieder wird die "böse, böse" Pharmaindustrie als Aufhänger für die nicht immer sofort wirkende Schulmedizin genommen. Auch eine Pharmaindustrie hat Interesse an Heilung, denn auch mit Heilung läßt sich Geld verdienen und zwar nicht zu knapp!! 
Locin, ohne Pharmaindustrie gäbe es auch Globulis und Co. nicht, das sollte man bei solchen Aussagen vielleicht mal kurz bedenken! Oder wer glaubst Du, stellt diese homöopathischen Mittel her und vertreibt sie?? 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## urologiker

Dickes, dickes Lob für die letzten Beiträge! So macht diskutieren Spaß!!!  :Smiley:   
@locin32 - ja, dieser Blick für den Menschen als Ganzes ist in der deutschen Medizin vernachlässigt und das gehört sehr wohl hierher, denn: 
In z.B. Skandinavien sind im Median die Liegezeiten kürzer und die Zufriedenheit der Patienten größer als in Deutschland, was ganz wesentlich mit dem Genesungskonzept der Skandinavier zu tun hat: es wird dafür gesorgt, dass der Patient sich wohl fühlt, Schwestern nehmen sich Zeit und sind ehrlich und freundlich zugewandt. Das Behandlerteam aus Ärzten und Pflegekräften arbeitet respektvoll Hand in Hand etc. 
Eine solche Atmosphäre trägt nachweislich viel mehr zum Heilungserfolg bei als die wissenschaftlich beste Therapie - Non curatur, qui curat.  
@kev - Man kann wohl die Dinge einmal beim Namen nennen, jedoch 1) möglichst nicht öffentlich (PM) und 2) ist es stets beleidigend, jemanden mit dem Wort "geistlos" zu verbinden. Hier wäre es sicher besser, argumentativ zu kontern und die Interpretation dem Leser zu überlassen. Das hat eine deutlich größere Strahlkraft und stellt die eigene Argumentation auf die Probe.  
@pianoman - danke für deine Beiträge, sehr schön fundiert und damit ernsthafter Diskussionsstoff jenseits von Klischees. Sehr auf den Punkt die Darstellung der unterschiedlichen Ansätze von Schulmedizin und Homöopathie - mehr davon  :Smiley:   
@all - ein kausaler Therapieansatz setzt immer voraus, dass man die Ursache einer Erkrankung soweit kennt, dass schulmedizinische Therapiekonzepte greifen können. Wenn man dann auch noch einen ursächlichen Ansatz findet, dann ist das sehr schön, jedoch noch immer nicht die Regel (bestes Fachgebietsbeispiel mit zudem den meisten Krankheitsentitäten: Dermatologie!!!)...

----------


## Smurf

> In z.B. Skandinavien sind im Median die Liegezeiten kürzer und die Zufriedenheit der Patienten größer als in Deutschland, was ganz wesentlich mit dem Genesungskonzept der Skandinavier zu tun hat: es wird dafür gesorgt, dass der Patient sich wohl fühlt, Schwestern nehmen sich Zeit und sind ehrlich und freundlich zugewandt. Das Behandlerteam aus Ärzten und Pflegekräften arbeitet respektvoll Hand in Hand etc.

 *Hi Urologiker,  
in Skandinavien herrscht aber auch nicht die Zwei-Klassen-Medizin (gesetzlich und privat Versicherte) vor, soweit ich weiß, gibt es dieses System dort gar nicht. Außerdem werden Ärzte und Pflegepersonal weitaus besser bezahlt und vor allem ist von allem reichlich vorhanden. Die kennen dort sicherlich auch Streß, aber nicht so extrem wie hier und daß Deutschland nicht das freundlichste Land ist im Bereich Dienstleistung ist ja bekannt! *    

> Eine solche Atmosphäre trägt nachweislich viel mehr zum Heilungserfolg bei als die wissenschaftlich beste Therapie - Non curatur, qui curat.

 *Natürlich, wäre auch schlimm, wenn nicht. Klar fühlt sich auch ein Patient wohler und besser, wenn er gut umsorgt und gepflegt wird. Siehe auch hierzulande die Betreuung und Versorgung in den Privatkliniken, die Patienten haben in aller Regel eine kürzere Verweilzeit als gesetzlich Versicherte in KH's.*    

> @pianoman - danke für deine Beiträge, sehr schön fundiert und damit ernsthafter Diskussionsstoff jenseits von Klischees. Sehr auf den Punkt die Darstellung der unterschiedlichen Ansätze von Schulmedizin und Homöopathie - mehr davon

 *Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, vielen Dank auch von mir an Pianoman!*    

> @all - ein kausaler Therapieansatz setzt immer voraus, dass man die Ursache einer Erkrankung soweit kennt, dass schulmedizinische Therapiekonzepte greifen können. Wenn man dann auch noch einen ursächlichen Ansatz findet, dann ist das sehr schön, jedoch noch immer nicht die Regel (bestes Fachgebietsbeispiel mit zudem den meisten Krankheitsentitäten: Dermatologie!!!)...

 *Sicherlich ist die Ursachenforschung einer Erkrankung vor einer Behandlung wünschenswert, in der Praxis aber nicht immer bzw. oft nicht umsetzbar. Trotzdem denke ich nach wie vor, ist die Schulmedizin immer noch das erste Mittel der Wahl bei ernsthaften Erkrankungen und sollte es in meinen Augen auch bleiben. Oder hat hier schon mal irgendwer einen Herzinfarkt mit Globulis verhindern können oder gar ein "krankes" Herz heilen können??
Unterstützend zur Schulmedizin kann man durchaus auf die Homöopathie zurückgreifen, mein Weg ist das nicht, mir fehlt schlicht und einfach der Glaube für die Zuckerkügelchen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo pianoman,  zu Deiner letzten Antwort auf mein Posting könnte ich sehr viel sagen, aber dafür habe ich (bitte entschuldige) heute keinen Nerv. Aber dazu möchte ich etwas sagen:   

> Das heißt, nicht die eigentliche Krankheit, deren Existenz Hahnemann kaum zur Kenntnis nahm, deren Existenz er im Bereich der mikrobiologisch initiierten Erkrankungen grundsätzlich ablehnte, interessiert den Homöopathen, sondern nur ein Ähnlichkeitsmuster zwischen fiktiver pharmakologischer Wirkungen und Ausdrucksformen pathologischer Störungen.

   Das ist bedauerlicherweise sehr ungenau. Richtig ist, dass ein versierter Homöopath natürlich kaum drei Personen, die mit dem Symptom "Bronchitis" zu ihm kommen, auf dieselbe Weise therapieren wird - weil es gemäß der homöopathischen Krankheitslehre (jawohl, es gibt sie, nachzulesen z.B. bei VITHOULKAS, G. 2005!) vollkommen sinnlos wäre, mit der Ausnahme, diese drei Patienten hätten ihre Bronchitis aus exakt dem gleichen Grund. U.a. deshalb halte ich die Berner Studie auch für sehr fragwürdig, weil sie in der Auswertung Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht.  Zum Thema "Heilen" in einer Wald-und-Wiesen-Arztpraxis:  Gehe ich mit einem frisch aufgeblühten Psoriasis-Herd zum Doc, bekomme ich eine cortisonhältige Salbe verschrieben. Der Herd verblasst, aber ist das eine Heilung oder etwa ein Herangehen an die Ursache (Was ist denn Deiner Ansicht nach die Ursache der Psoriasis?)?  Man gehe mit chronisch-eitriger Sinusitis zum Doc. Der schaut sich das an und stellt fest: aha eitrig (boaaaah, wie schlau!) und überweist einen zum HNO. Der wiederum verschreibt zunächst Antibiotika, wenn diese nicht wirken, wird punktiert und gespült. Hilft dies auch nichts, wird operiert. Wo bitte wird hier etwas anderes betrieben als Symptom-Bekämpfung?  Die Geschichte mit der chronisch-eitrigen Sinusitis könnte ich endlos ausdehnen, möchte ich aber nicht. Fakt ist, dass vor gut drei Jahren mein gesamter Dickdarm entfernt werden musste. Seitdem habe ich zwar viel anderen Mist an der Backe, *aber:* Die seit über 30 Jahren bestehende, unzählige Male punktierte und zweimal operierte Pansinusitis ist seitdem vollkommen verschwunden. Meine Nebenhöhlen sind seitdem ohne Ausnahme bestens in Ordnung. Mein HNO schüttelte bei der letzten Untersuchung vor ca. 2 Jahren nur den Kopf und murmelte: "Das ist doch nicht möglich, das sieht aus, als wäre da nie etwas gewesen."  Es gab folglich einen Zusammenhang zwischen meiner chronischen Dickdarmerkrankung und der bestehenden Pansinusitis. Offenbar war mein von Geburt an schwer funktionseingeschränkter Dickdarm die Ursache des Übels. Kein einziger Schulmedizinier kam mal auf diese Idee, aber ein Berliner Heilpraktiker mit Schwerpunkt Homöopathie hatte es schon vor ca. 15 Jahren vermutet. Ich hatte seine Vermutung damals nur nicht ernst genommen. Hätte ich mal tun sollen, sage ich heute.  Zwar bin ich in wissenschaftlicher Arbeitsweise sehr wohl erfahren, aber bei gewissen Phänomenen genügt mir ein gesunder Menschenverstand und Erfahrung. Ich hoffe, das wird mir zugestanden. Danke.  Gruß von Angie

----------


## Locin32

Liebe Andrea, 
natürlich weiß ich auch das Globulis und co. von der Pharmaindustrie hergestellt werden  :Zwinker: .
Aber glaubst Du wirklich, dass man z.B. Rheuma oder andere Autoimmunkrankheiten gänzlich heilen möchte?
Bei den Umsätzen, die da sowohl bei der Schulmedizin oder auch der Naturheilkunde gemacht werden?
Ich glaube eher nicht.
Das ist wie mit den Reifen die ein ganzes Autoleben halten aber nicht auf den Markt kommen weil zu viele Industrien dranhängen.
Hier ist es wie überall, wirtschaftliche Interessen gehen vor. 
Das war aber auch nicht das Thema, ich wollte nur die Aussagen von Pianoman in so weit widerlegen das auch die Schulmedizin noch nicht wirklich alles heilen kann und somit dann auch nur die Symptome behandelt.
Ich glaube genauso wie Du an die Schulmedizin und habe in keinem Satz meines Threads etwas anderes behauptet. 
Alles liebe
Locin32

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Locin,  der einzelne Arzt hätte persönlich sicherlich den Wunsch, Erkrankungen gänzlich heilen zu können. Kann er aber allzu oft nicht.  Das Beispiel Rheuma (genauer gesagt die chronisch-entzündlichen rheumatischen Erkrankungen) ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Bisher weiß niemand, was die Ursache dieser Erkrankungen ist. Zwangsläufig bleibt's bei einer reinen Bekämpfung der Symptome - schulmedizinisch wie auch homöopathisch oder anderweitig alternativmedizinisch.  Mir persönlich geht's damit nach etlichen Fehlversuchen seit drei Jahren wirklich gut. Nie käme ich auf die Idee, meine RA homöopathisch oder anderweitig alternativ therapieren zu lassen. Meine bei mir erfolgreiche Therapie (Arava/Leflunomid 20 mg tgl.) ist aber auch nichts anderes als eine Symptom-Bekämpfung. Geheilt bin ich damit nicht, wie ich kürzlich schmerzhaft feststellen durfte, da ich das Arava mal eigenmächtig stark reduziert hatte. Also nehme ich brav wieder die 20 mg täglich ...  Liebe Grüße von Angie  (die findet, dass wir uns jetzt seeeehr weit vom Ursprungsthema entfernt haben  :Grin:  )

----------


## Pianoman

Hey Forumsangehörige;  
Ich nehme alles Kritische zur Homöopathie zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Die Homöopathie sucht nämlich nach den *wirklichen Ursachen einer Krankheit*.    _Zitat: Ein sehr einfaches Beispiel zur Illustration: Eine Patientin kommt in die Praxis, weil sie über Halsschmerzen klagt, die seit drei Tagen immer schlimmer werden. Mir fällt schon ihre etwas mürrische, abwehrende Art auf. Ich lasse sie erzählen: Die Halsschmerzen stechen, besonders beim Schlucken, und werden schlimmer, wenn sie den Kopf bewegt. Außerdem klagt sie über furchtbaren Durst. Einen Grund für die Halsschmerzen sieht sie nicht, sie habe sich nicht erkältet und habe auch sonst keine weiteren Symptome. Auf Befragen erklärt die Patientin, daß sie sich allgemein jetzt nicht gern bewege und daß ihr der Weg in meine Praxis schon zu viel gewesen sei. Das entspricht meiner anfänglichen Wahrnehmung ihrer Stimmung. Das homöopathische Arzneimittel, welches ihr helfen wird, ist Bryonia, die Zaunrübe. Die typischen Zeichen dieses Mittels sind so gut bekannt, daß ich es auch nicht eigens nachlesen muß. Um sicher zu gehen, frage ich sie noch, ob sie in dieser Erkrankung lieber allein oder in Gesellschaft sei; und sie bestätigt meine Vermutung, daß sie am liebsten in Ruhe gelassen werde und sonst ziemlich grantig reagiere. Ich bin damit aber noch nicht zufrieden, weil ich noch eine andere Stimmung im Hintergrund spüre, und bin deshalb sicher, daß das noch nicht die ganze Geschichte ist. Wie ich diese Patientin kenne, glaube ich, daß es für sie wichtig und hilfreich wäre, wenn sie das Gesamtbild ihrer Halsschmerzen weiter spannen könnte. Deshalb bitte ich sie, von ihren Erlebnissen und Stimmungen der letzten Tage zu erzählen. Darauf berichtet sie, daß sie in Kürze in ein neues Haus ziehen wollen, dessen Finanzierung zwar gesichert sei, doch würde sie sich trotzdem viele Gedanken darüber machen. Gerade vor drei Tagen hätten ihr Mann und sie einen Termin bei der Bank gehabt. Während sie dies erzählt, fällt ihr selbst auf, daß die Halsschmerzen genau seit diesem Termin aufgetreten sind. Sie lacht über dieses Aha-Erlebnis, bekommt ihr Mittel und geht nach Hause.  Vom Arzneimittelbild "Bryonia" sind Ängste um den Besitz und das Geschäft bekannt. Im Bilde gesprochen: Für die Zaunrübe ist der Gartenzaun sehr wichtig, denn an ihm muß sie emporranken._  _Für die Mittelwahl ausschlaggebend war nicht das Auftreten von Halsschmerzen an sich, sondern der typische stechende Schmerzcharakter, der sich ebenso in der Blase oder bei Husten hätte zeigen können, sowie der starke Durst und die Verschlimmerung der Beschwerden durch jede Bewegung._  
Zitat aus : Die andere Wirklichkeit der Homöopathie / Jörg Wichmann
(Bergische Homöopathieschule) 
Und falls jetzt jemand einwendet, dass doch nicht nur die fehlende Suche nach Krankheitsursachen bisher ein Problem war, sondern auch noch die ganzen Widersprüche zu den Naturwissenschaften, vor allem im Hinblick auf das Potenzierungsverfahren, dem werde ich zukünftig an den Kopf werfen: 
Es ist alles ganz anders!   _Zitat: Ein weiterer Punkt ist der Umgang mit den homöopathischen Arzneimitteln, mit den Globuli. Stelle ich mir ein homöopathisches Arzneimittel im Prinzip wie ein Medikament vor, so ergeben sich etliche Paradoxien und Probleme, nicht nur mit der hohen Verdünnung. Zum Beispiel werden im Zuge jeder homöopathischen Potenzierung, dem abwechselnden Verreiben, Verdünnen und Verschütteln einer bestimmten Ausgangssubstanz in Milchzucker und Alkohol-Wasser-Gemisch, auch bei größter Sorgfalt und höchster Sauberkeit des Labors unzählige Verunreinigungen der Geräte, der Ausgangssubstanz, der Laborluft, der Atemluft des Laboranten und der Lösungsmittel mit verschüttelt und weiter potenziert. Und selbst wenn wir dies nicht in Betracht ziehen, so wird doch prinzipiell bei jeder Potenzierung immer der Milchzucker mit potenziert und müßte seine Spuren in jedem bekannten Arzneimittelbild hinterlassen haben.  Woher "weiß" die homöopathische Potenz, auf welchen der vielen Stoffe in dem verriebenen und verschüttelten Gemisch es ankommt? Wie läßt sich bei Potenzhöhen, die jenseits des Stofflichen liegen, noch der ursprüngliche "Klang" vom "Rauschen" unterscheiden, das mit verstärkt worden ist? Es gibt dafür im mechanistischen Denken keine sinnvollen Erklärungen. Wir müssen den geistigen Sprung wagen und die Wirkungen mit dem Hauptprinzip der Magie erklären: Intention ist (fast) alles! Ein Mittel wird zu dem, was der oder die Herstellende will und sich vorstellt._  
Zitat aus : Die andere Wirklichkeit der Homöopathie / Jörg Wichmann
(Bergische Homöopathieschule)  
Außerdem ziehe ich um nach Hogwarts und poste demnächst mit Eulen. 
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Pianoman, 
hier schonmal eine Posteule von mir   
Gruß nach Hogwarts....  :zd_bye_3_cut:    
Schubser

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Patientenschubser,  
irgendwie hab ich es geschafft, den Beitrag doppelt zu senden. Kann ich oder sonstwer das löschen? 
Danke für die nette Eule. 
Pianoman

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Pianomann, 
Früher habe ich die Hoömopathie nur belächelt. Wie kann ein Mittel, welches so stark potenziert ist, daß der Wirkstoff kaum oder nicht mehr nachweisbar ist, überhaupt noch wirken? Der Körper kann doch auf solch winzige Mengen nicht reagieren? Ich habe alles auf einen Placebo-Effekt geschoben.
Ausgerechnet ein Tier überzeugte mich vom Gegenteil! Eines meiner Meerschweinchen (eine schon etwas ältere Dame) verlor an einigen Stellen am Rumpf ihr Fell. Eines Morgens wurde sie unruhig, hatte offensichtlich Schmerzen. Also, Tierarzt angerufen, noch vor dem Dienst hingefahren, in der Mittagspause die Kleine  wieder abgeholt. Der Arzt eröffnete mir, daß er Ultraschall gemacht und dabei einen Tumor im Eierstock festgestellt hätte. Laut Schulmedizin müßte dieser entfernt werden. Der Haarausfall käme durch eine Hormonstörung, welche mit dem entfernten Eierstock beseitigt wäre.
Mit dem ersten Schreck lehnte ich die OP ab und fragte nach sanfteren Methoden, da ich ihr den Streß nicht zumuten wollte. Er mischte mir ein homöopatsches Mittel ("das ist was fürs Immunsystem") und gab noch ein Schmerzmittel dazu. Ich dachte: Nun ja. Zumindest wird was gegen die Schmerzen getan. Und verließ die Praxis.
Ich gab ihr trotzdem nach Anweisung dieses Mittelchen über einige Wochen. Dabei sagte ich ihr nicht, daß es sich um eine Medizin handelt, für sie war es einfach nur ein Schluck Wasser. Placebo-Effekt daher ausgeschlossen.
Was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Sie zeigt seitdem keine Schmmerzen mehr an, das Fell ist wieder schön dicht. 
Damit habe ich meine Meinung über Homöopathie geändert. Als Ergänzung zu Schulmedizin hat sie durchaus ihre Berechtigung!

----------


## urologiker

Das, was du da schreibst, ist in Ansätzen gefährlich...und in einigen Punkten schwer nachvollziehbar: Du hast deinem Meerschweinchen nicht gesagt, dass es in Wasser aufgelöste Kügelchen erhält?  :Huh?:

----------


## Christiane

Was ist daran so schlimm? Dem Tier wurde geholfen.

----------


## Pianoman

*Magic - it's a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic
Magic magic magic maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic......
Ha ha ha haa - it's magic
Ha haa
Yeah yeah
Wooah!
It's a kind of magic* 
Pianoman

----------


## Christiane

Wie kann man nur mit einem derart eingeschränkten Horizont leben... 
Früher habe ich über solche Sachen auch gelacht, aber ich habe meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Wer im Gesundheitswesen arbeitet, sollte in der Lage sein, die Augen zu öffenen und dazuzulernen.
Jede Erkrankung ist immer eine Kombination aus mehreren Umständen, die eine Ursache gibt es nie. Daher habe ich es schon oft erlebt, daß den Leuten allein mit Schulmedizin nur unzureichend geholfen wird/geholfen werden kann bzw. Patienten mit dem Ergebnis einer Therapie nicht 100% zufrieden sind. 
Was glaubt ihr, weshalb TCM, Naturmedizin etc etc auf dem Vormarsch sind? Nur weil das alles peanuts ist? Wie kann man nur so engstirnig sein!
Sicher kann man mit alternativer Medizin nicht alles heilen, aber man kann den Leuten das Leben etwas leichter machen, Nebenwirkungen einer Therapie erträglicher machen... Man muß nur seine Augen öffen und ausprobieren, worauf man gut reagiert.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Christiane,   :s_thumbup:   genauso sehe ich's auch.  Die Kinder unseres Zahnarztes litten stark an Neurodermitis. Sie waren jahrelang in dermatologischer Behandlung, aber keine Therapie half, im Gegenteil, es wurde nur schlimmer. Wirklich helfen konnte erst ein Allgemeinmediziner mit Zusatzqualifikation in klassischer Homöopathie. Er behandelte die Kinder ausschließlich homöopathisch, worauf sie innerhalb von nicht einmal zwei Wochen geheilt waren. Dies ist jetzt ca. fünf Jahre her, die Neurodermitis tauchte nie mehr auf.  Man kann zur Homöopathie stehen wie man will, aber aus Unwissenheit (ich sag's mal ganz hart: mit wissenschaftlichem Tunnelblick) derart zynisch zu "diskutieren", empfinde ich als ganz und gar nicht angebracht.  Grüßle von Angie  P.S. Aber eigentlich gehört dieses Thema längst in den Homöopathie-Thread ...

----------


## Pianoman

Ich glaube, Christiane,  
einen eingeschränkten Horizont hat die Anti-Esoterik/Komplementär/Alternativ-Fraktion
wirklich. 
Aber das Leben damit fällt ziemlich einfach:  
Zum einen, weil innerhalb dieses Horizonts die Dinge so funktionieren, wie es ähnlich beschränkte Leute wie Galilei, Newton, Eddington, Einstein, Gödel, Heisenberg, Olbers, Schrödinger, Hubble, Planck, Lorentz, Russel, Feynman, von Weizäcker, Hawking, Pasteur, Koch, Darwin, Dalton, Schwann, Virchow, Flemming, Lohschmidt, Avogadro, etc. pp. beschrieben und prognostiziert haben. 
Zum anderen, weil Religion, Magie und Esoterik nicht unbedingt den Horizont der beschränkten, wissenschaftlichen Gemeinde zu erweitern in der Lage sind. Und zwar deswegen, weil die Überprüfung irrationaler Weltmodelle eigentlich noch nie zu einem Erfolg geführt hat. Und wir deshalb gut schlafen. Auch bei Vollmond.  
Nix für ungut, junge Frau, aber bringen se doch mal ´n paar Beweise, die über das Niveau des üblichen, grandios therapierten Einzelfall hinausgehen. 
Oder beantworten sie mal die eine oder andere Frage.  
Zum Beispiel: Was passiert, wenn der Homöopath sich in der Wahl des Mittels geirrt hat und -nehmen wir mal an- Rhus toxicodendron C 30 verordnet hätte ? 
- Nichts, das Mittel weiß schon, wann und wen es heilen muß! 
- Wieder nichts, weil der Homöopath sich nicht irren kann! 
- Dem Patienten gehts besser, weil er ein Placebo bekommt, aber es nicht weiss!
- O Gott, O Gott, Rhus tox. und auch in C 30. Und das ohne Anlass. Das gibt eine
Arzneimittelprüfung an Gesunden, die sich gewaschen hat. Armes Schwein.  
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Ich will noch einmal einen etwas seriöseren Beitrag zum Thema "eingeschränkter Horizont" posten:  
Zentraler Streitpunkt in diesem Forum ist die von der Richtung der bevorzugten Alternativmedizin unabhängig zu stellende Frage, ob Hochschulmedizin und Komplementärmedizin sich ergänzen und in friedlicher Koexistenz gedeien können.  
Eine wesentlich Aufgabe eines solchen, der neutralen Information dienendem Forum, ist es, die Pluralität von Weltanschauungen, Paradigmen und Denkfiguren in der Medizin durchschaubar zu machen und diese kritisch herauszuarbeiten.   
Denn eine immer wiederkehrende Behauptung der Komplementärmediziner ist, dass es einen Theorien- und Methodenpluralismus derart gäbe, dass Wissenschaftliche Medizin, Homöopathie, Anthroposophische Medizin, Traditionelle Chinesische Medizin u.ä. *gleichwertige Medizintheorien* seien.  
Es wird dabe bewußt übersehen, dass es im Falle einer *Konkurrenz erfahrungswissenschaftlicher Theorien* *wissenschaftstheoretische Kriterien* gibt, die eine Entscheidung ermöglichen, welche Theorie die bessere, die überlegene ist. 
Es sind dies: *Zirkelfreiheit, innere und äussere Widerspruchsfreiheit (Konsistenz), Erklärungswert, Prüfbarkeit, Widerlegbarkeit, Testerfolg, Prognosefähigkeit, Reproduzierbarkeit, Fruchtbarkeit und weitere.*  
Der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen medizinischen Theorien besteht in den Annahmen über die Entstehung von Krankheiten: Die wissenschaftliche Medizin geht seit Anfang des 19.Jahrhunderts davon aus, dass Krankheiten natürliche körperliche und psychische Ursachen haben, die mit rationalen, d.h. wissenschaftlichen Methoden analysiert (und behandelt) werden können, dass Krankheiten also z.B. nicht Folge der Sünde oder der falschen Mischung von 4 Säften (Humoralpathologie) sind, dass sie nicht mit geisteswissenschaftlichen Konstrukten (Anthroposophie), religiösen Prinzipien (Chinesische Medizin) oder mit der "Verstimmung" einer mysteriösen Lebenskraft (Homöopathie) zu erklären sind.   
Die Anwendung der genannten Kriterien zur Bewertung konkurrierender Theorien zeigt, dass sie allein von der *wissenschaftlichen Medizin* erfüllt werden. Deshalb hat sie sich überall in der Welt durchgesetzt. Sie und die von ihr abgeleiteten therapeutischen und präventiven Verfahren haben als erste in der Geschichte der Medizin bewirkt, dass die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung (als härtestes Kriterium für die Effektivität einer Medizin) von 30 - 40 auf 70 - 80 Jahre angestiegen ist. 
Keine andere frühere und die heutige alternative Medizin war und ist hierzu in der Lage, keine hat auch ein annähernd vergleichbares effektives Praeventionskonzept. Es genügt eben nicht, bei spontan heilenden oder auch unheilbaren Krankheiten die Befindlichkeit oder die Lebensqualität zu verbessern oder Schmerztherapie zu betreiben, so wichtig das ist. 
Aber es ist unsinnig, zur Behandlung solcher, in hohem Masse suggestiven Einflüssen unterliegenden Phänomene veraltete oder hochspekulative Medizintheorien anzuwenden. Diese Verfahren entfalten um so eindrucksvoller ihre Placeboeffekte, je geheimnisvoller, je exotischer die Theorie und ihre Praxis ist. Glaubt der Therapeut an sein Verfahren, so ist er umso erfolgreicher. 
Seit Jahrzehnten versuchen diese Richtungen, neben anektodischen und unkontrollierten Beobachtungen wissenschaftlich haltbare Belege für die Tauglichkeit ihrer Theorien zu erbringen, d.h. Beweise für einen substantiellen Einfluss auf den Kranheitsverlauf - stets vergeblich.   
Natürlich hat auch die wissenschaftliche Medizin längst nicht alle Probleme gelöst, aber ihre Theorie hat sich bisher als äusserst fruchtbar erwiesen. Es gibt keinerlei Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass irgendeine alternative Theorie in der Lage sein wird, eines der offenen Probleme zu lösen, schon bisher gelang ihr das nirgends. 
Die unkonventionellen Richtungen sind weder eine Ergänzung noch eine Erweiterung oder Komplementierung der wissenschaftlichen Medizin - sie sind unvereinbar mit ihr, weil es sich, ungeachtet ihres medizinhistorischen Interesses, um *Pseudowissenschaften* handelt. Sie gehören in die Asservatenkammer der Medizingeschichte.   
Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

@pianoman,  das ist leider wiederum sehr zynisch. Muss das denn sein? Ich verstehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum keiner unserer Mods einschreitet, denn Du musst Christiane offensichtlich für vollkommen verblödet halten. So jedenfalls kommt's beim Leser an. Deine Meinung über mich ist mir im übrigen eh vollkommen egal. Und was Du von meinem Zahnarzt (übrigens Schulmediziner) hältst, ist mir ebenfalls egal.  Und was heißt hier Einzelfall? Es gibt hier einen eigenen Homöopathie-Thread. Dort darfst Du Dich gerne einlesen. Zudem: Heute wurden bereits zwei Fälle beschrieben. In beiden Fällen war eine Wirkung deutlich. In einem Fall wurde etwas erreicht, was die Schulmedizin ganz klar nicht hinkriegte. Komm' mir jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Argument, der gute Mann sei seinen neurodermitisgeplagten Kindern zu irgendeinem Wald-und-Wiesen-Dermatologen gegangen und habe deshalb keine Erfolge gesehen. Er war u.a. bei Spezialisten an der Uniklinik München. Aber auch die konnten nicht helfen.  Bitte mache Dich nicht lustig über eindeutige Wirkungen, die es nun einmal gibt, auch wenn vermeintlich seriöse Studien etwas anderes behaupten. Vor allem bei Kindern und Tieren sind die Wirkungen einer homöopathischen Therapie am deutlichsten sichtbar. Hast Du Angst, es einfach mal zu testen?  Angie

----------


## Smurf

> @pianoman,  das ist leider wiederum sehr zynisch. Muss das denn sein? Ich verstehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum keiner unserer Mods einschreitet, denn Du musst Christiane offensichtlich für vollkommen verblödet halten. So jedenfalls kommt's beim Leser an. Deine Meinung über mich ist mir im übrigen eh vollkommen egal.

 *@ Monsti,  
total off topic: Aber das ist doch das beste Beispiel dafür, was wir die Tage hier gepostet haben: Es werden längst nicht alle Leute verwarnt!! 
So, zum eigentlichen Thema Organsprache fällt mir nicht viel ein, kenne ich nicht viel von und von der Homöopathie habe ich meine eigene Meinung, bekehren werde ich keinen, warum auch? 
Wie war das noch gleich? Wer heilt, hat recht! 
Kopfschüttelnde Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Pianoman

Och Andrea, ich hab durchaus nicht dagegen mich berechtigt verwarnen zu lassen. 
Aber dann beschwere ich mich auch über die Unterstellung eines beschränkten Horizonts.  
Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

@pianoman: Tu's doch! Du unterstellst anderen genau das gleiche, nur äußerst wortgewaltig verpackt. Übrigens: In der Kürze liegt die Würze.  :Zwinker:    Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Ich meinte auch nicht, daß sofort die gelbe oder rote Karte gezogen wird, aber wenn schon hier Leute per PN verwarnt werden oder aber auch per gelber Karte und PN, dann bitte alle, die hier aus der Reihe tanzen und nicht nur 2 Mitglieder, die sich wieder neu angemeldet haben und nun als "Störenfriede" auserkoren sind und dementsprechend behandelt werden! 
Leider ist auch das off topic, sorry! 
Andrea*

----------


## urologiker

Chapeau pianoman!  :Smiley:  Sehr schön vielschichtige Herausarbeitung der wesentlichen Aspekte zur Beleuchtung des Themas, das in diesem Thread zwar ein wenig OT ist, jedoch so exzellent diskutiert wird, dass es nicht zweckdienlich wäre, die Diskussion abzuwürgen! Ich schlage dennoch ein Verschieben der letzten Postings in den H-Thread vor und würde darum bitten, dort die Diskussion fortzusetzen. 
OT, epikritischer Kommentar: Die Art und Weise von pianomans Auftreten ist in keiner Weise abstrafungswürdig, sondern -im Gegenteil- in mancher Hinsicht vorbildlich, da wirklich fundiert und themenbezogen argumentiert wird, wenn auch zuweilen in etwas zynischer Form, was er jedoch selber eingesteht.

----------


## Monsti

Oh neee, klar, Du bist ja auch exakt der Ansicht von pianoman, insofern ist es einer Deiner leichtesten Übungen, seine Äußerungen als ... mom ... "vorbildlich, da wirklich fundiert und themenbezogen" zu bezeichnen. Das *siehst Du so*. Das ist ja auch okay, wenn Du es denn so siehst. Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Ton total daneben. Versetze Dich doch mal bitte in Christianes Lage und frage Dich, wie Du die Deiner Ansicht nach vorbildliche, fundierte und themenbezogene Antwort empfinden würdest. Netterweise hatte er sie ja auch noch - zwecks besserer Auffindung - in pink geschrieben.  Sorry, aber mir fehlt gerade jedes Verständnis. Aber danke, dass Du auf den Homöopathiethread verwiesen hast.  Angie

----------


## Smurf

> Chapeau pianoman!  Sehr schön vielschichtige Herausarbeitung der wesentlichen Aspekte zur Beleuchtung des Themas, das in diesem Thread zwar ein wenig OT ist, jedoch so exzellent diskutiert wird, dass es nicht zweckdienlich wäre, die Diskussion abzuwürgen! Ich schlage dennoch ein Verschieben der letzten Postings in den H-Thread vor und würde darum bitten, dort die Diskussion fortzusetzen.

 *@ Urologiker,  
dann verschiebe das Thema bzw. die letzten Beiträge doch mal bitte an die passende Stelle, denn das ist Deine Aufgabe!*    

> OT, epikritischer Kommentar: Die Art und Weise von pianomans Auftreten ist in keiner Weise abstrafungswürdig, sondern -im Gegenteil- in mancher Hinsicht vorbildlich, da wirklich fundiert und themenbezogen argumentiert wird, wenn auch zuweilen in etwas zynischer Form, was er jedoch selber eingesteht.

 *Wieso sollte von Dir auch was anderes kommen als diese, nicht wirklich gute bzw. nicht objektive Antwort? Ein Mod. sollte neutral sein und sich vor allem nicht auf die Seite von einzelnen Usern stellen, auch das hatten wir hier schon, sehr schade, daß einige daraus nichts gelernt haben! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Smurf

> Versetze Dich doch mal bitte in Christianes Lage und frage Dich, wie Du die Deiner Ansicht nach vorbildliche, fundierte und themenbezogene Antwort empfinden würdest.

 *@ Monsti,  
er würde die gelbe Karte ziehen, ganz einfach! Da er (Urologiker) sich aber nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlt, sondern im Gegenteil, wir beide hier auch noch Position für Christiane beziehen, tut er nichts. *    

> Sorry, aber mir fehlt gerade jedes Verständnis.

 *Mir auch, allerdings nicht erst seit gerade! 
Andrea*

----------


## Pianoman

Nur damit es keinen Zweifel gibt, monsti,  
ich würde *jederzeit* und in *jeder von mir zu bewältigenden* Menge *jede* Homöopathika oberhalb der Potenz D23 zu mir nehmen, je höher potenziert (also je wirkungsvoller) desto besser. Und gerne auch alle möglichen Substanzen gleichzeitig. 
Das wäre -im Sinne der klassischen Homöopathie- dann eine Arzneimittelprüfung am Gesunden. Basierend auf Hahnemanns Organon werden die Potenzen zwischen C5 - C 30 üblicherweise für eine Arzneimittelprüfung benutzt 
Natürlich nehme ich die Homöopathika auf eigene Gefahr.
Bis jetzt hat jeder Homöopath, dem ich den Versuch angetragen habe, abgelehnt. 
Wenn Du also jemanden kennen würdest, der dazu bereit wäre, den Versuch durchzuführen, bitte ich um Mitteilung. 
Wenn die simile-Regel der Homöopathie tatsächlich funktionieren würde, sollten dann bei mir alle Symptome der jeweiligen Medikamente zu finden sein.  
Ich warte also auf Adressen.  
Pianoman  
Wenn Dir meine Beiträge zu lang sein sollten, dann lies sie doch einfach nicht.

----------


## urologiker

@Monsti@Smurf - ihr seid OT. Es ist nicht eure Aufgabe, für andere User (z.B. Christiane) Position zu beziehen und noch weniger, Moderatoren (ob nun Patientenschubser oder moi) auf ihre Zuständigkeiten hinzuweisen, zumal Streitereien nach wie vor per PM aus dem Weg zu räumen sind.
Und wer weiß, vll haben Christiane und pianoman ja via PM korrespondiert und alles ist Nacho - mir ist von den zuständigen Personen (nein, nicht ihr - auch wenn ihr in jeden Disput involviert seid) noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen, dass es Probleme gäbe, die das Eingreifen eines Mods/Admins erfordern würden...und wie ich pianomans Beiträge selbst bewerte, habe ich bereits gesagt [OT Ende] 
@pianoman - schon Adressen bekommen? btw: ich habe das noch nicht so ganz verstanden: was willst du damit empirisch zeigen, dass du dich mit Homöopathika zudrönst? 
logiker, amused

----------


## Julchen

hi Pianoman,  _ich würde jederzeit und in jeder von mir zu bewältigenden Menge jede Homöopathika oberhalb der Potenz D23 zu mir nehmen, je höher potenziert (also je wirkungsvoller) desto besser. Und gerne auch alle möglichen Substanzen gleichzeitig._  _Das wäre -im Sinne der klassischen Homöopathie- dann eine Arzneimittelprüfung am Gesunden._  
Kannst du froh sein, dass von dir zu schreiben, man könne an einem Gesunden erproben. 
Würde ich das gerne mal von mir schreiben können!
Egal was hilft, ob homöopathisch oder allopathisch oder werweißwas - mein Ziel ist endlich mal wieder wenigstens etwas Gesundheit und Lebensqualität zu haben. 
Was denkst du, wie wurscht mir des Kaisers Bart ist! 
Nix für ungut, ich diskutier auch recht gerne, aber im Moment habe ich eine ausgesprochen pragmatische Einstellung zu dem Thema: wer hilft, hat gute Karten und es wär mir ziemlich egal mit welchen Mitteln dies geschehen würde. 
Vielleicht braucht man zu dieser Einstellung wahrscheinlich erst das Stadium der Verzweiflung - natürlich eine völlig eingeschränkte Blickrichtung.  
Nette Grüße
Julchen, die nach den Gepflogenheiten des Forums weiterhin jeden duzen wird

----------


## Christiane

Danke Monsti und Smurf für die Unterstützung! 
Ich habe NIE behauptet, daß die Schulmedizin Quatsch ist. Eigentlich wollte ich nur aufzeigen, daß auch sie an ihre Grenzen stößt. Eben dann gibt andere Verfahren, die eine Therapie sinnvoll ergänzen. 
Warum senkt z.B. Akkupunktur den Schmerzmittelverbrauch? Den geplagten Patienten ist es, mit Verlaub gesagt, sch...egal. 
Der Wirkmechanismus konnte noch nicht erklärt werden, ABER ES WIRKT TROTZDEM. 
Ihr beiden Herren, es ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint, aber ihr wart wahrscheinlich noch nie ernsthaft krank gewesen. Dankt jeden Tag auf Knien, an dem es euch gut geht! Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, wer chronisch krank ist und nach Behandlungsmöglichkeiten sucht, wird offen für alles.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo christiane,  
die These, die Grenzen der Hochschulmedizin könnten sinnvoll und für den Patienten gewinnbringend durch komplementärmedizinische Verfahren erweitert werden, halte ich zwar für gewagt, will mich aber nicht noch einmal dazu äußern. Alles was von meiner Seite dazu zu sagen ist, steht im Beitrag #92.  
Allerdings verweise ich noch einmal auf die offensichtliche Notwendigkeit, Weltanschauungen, Paradigmen und Denkfiguren in der Medizin durchschaubar zu machen und diese ggf. kritisch zu beleuchten.  
Sie schreiben in Ihrem letzten Beitrag:  _Warum senkt z.B. Akupunktur den Schmerzmittelverbrauch? Den geplagten Patienten ist es, mit Verlaub gesagt, sch...egal._  _Der Wirkmechanismus konnte noch nicht erklärt werden, ABER ES WIRKT TROTZDEM._ 
Hinter dieser Feststellung steht einerseits die Überzeugung, dass die Akupunktur eine wirksame Alternative zur Schmerztherapie mit Medikamenten ist, und andererseits die Annahme, dass der Wirkmechanismus noch nicht geklärt werden konnte.  
Zur Annahme. der Wirkmechanismus sei noch unklar, muß ich feststellen, dass die Traditionelle Chinesische Medizin, in deren Tradition die Akkupunktur steht, sehr genaue Vorstellungen eines Wirkkonzepts hat, das von allen übernommen wird, die Akkupunktur ausüben.  
Die Vertreter der TCM sind der Auffassung, dass im nichtmateriellen Bereich des Organismus Energiebahnen verlaufen, die Organe des Körpers miteinander verbinden. 
Wird der Energiefluß innerhalb dieser Bahnen blockiert, entstehen Krankheiten, die sich auch durch Schmerzen äußern. Durch das Einstechen von Nadeln in bestimmten Punkten auf diesen Energiebahnen werden Blockaden gelöst und damit der Heilerfolg ausgelöst. 
Ob dieses Modell tatsächlich der biologischen Realität entspricht, bezweifele ich persönlich; aber das ist sicher noch kein Grund, dieses Modell nicht doch als Realitätsbeschreibung anzuerkennen.  
Warum habe ich Zweifel? 
Ich halte es für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass ein völlig willkürliches, durch Analogie-Denken entwickeltes Weltmodell, dessen Axiome sich als nicht haltbar herausgestellt haben, aus reinem Zufall trotzdem ein verifizierbares Therapiekonzept generiert.  
Dieser Meinung gegenüber stehen (vielleicht) Ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen und daraus resultierenden Überzeugungen. Aber Sie sind damit ein Einzelfall, der sich als beweisendes Argument für eine generelle Aussage nicht eignet.  
Was uns zur Entscheidung fehlt, ist die scharfe Klinge des Gesetzes der großen Zahlen, mit anderen Worten, die Aussagen der Statistik.  
Die aber existieren in Form der Gerac-Studie zur Akupunktur. Die GERAC-Studie war eine bundesweit durchgeführte Studie zur Wirksamkeit der Akupunktur. Hintergrund war die Überlegung, Akkupunktur in den Leistungskatalog der Krankenkassen aufzunehmen. 
Der AOK Bundesverband äußert sich zu den Ergebnissen dieser Studie wie folgt:   _Zitat AOK-Bundesverband: Beweist die gerac-Studie, dass Akupunktur unwirksam/wirksam ist?_   _Die vorliegenden Teilergebnisse der gerac-Studie weisen darauf hin, dass es keinen deutlichen Unterschied in der Wirkung einer nach den Regeln der traditionellen chinesischen Medizin durchgeführten Akupunktur und eine Akupunktur an eigentlich nach dieser Theorie unwirksamen Akupunkturpunkten gibt._   _Das bedeutet, dass die Studie die Überlegenheit des Akupunkturkonzeptes der traditionellen chinesischen Medizin nicht belegen konnte._   _Sowohl die Patienten in der Verum-Akpunkturgruppe als auch die in der Sham-Akupunkturgruppe hatten aber deutlich bessere Behandlungsergebnisse als die in der Standardbehandlungsgruppe._  _Sowohl die Akupunktur nach den Regeln der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin (TCM) als auch die so genannte Sham-Akupunktur, bei der an Nicht-Akupunkturpunkten gestochen wird, haben bei den Studienteilnehmern besser gegen chronischen Kreuz- und Knieschmerz gewirkt als die leitlinienbasierte konservative Standardtherapie._   _Der Wirkungsmechanismus ist allerdings weiterhin unklar. Auffallend ist, dass es keine signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen den Effekten der Verum- und der Sham-Akupunktur gibt. Die Auswahl der Akupunkturpunkte sowie die spezifische Stichtechnik scheinen somit keinen wesentlichen Einfluss auf den Therapieeffekt zu haben._   _Die Deutung dieses Ergebnisses ist schwierig. Eine mögliche Interpretation geht dahin, dass es nicht auf bestimmte Akupunkturpunkte und eine ganz bestimmte Akupunkturtechnik ankommt. Die Wirkung der Akupunktur könnte auch ein unspezifischer neurophysiologischer Reizeffekt sein, der eine Schmerzlinderung zur Folge hat._  _Eine wichtige Rolle dabei spielt sicher aber auch die positive Erwartungshaltung der Patienten, die mit Akupunktur behandelt worden sind._   Zieht man ein Fazit aus den genannten und weiteren Aspekten dieser Studie, wird schnell deutlich, dass Schmerzgeschehen offenbar durch viele Faktoren beeinflusst wird, beispielsweise durch Noncebo- und Placebo-Effekte oder durch das Maß der empathischen Zuwendung des Arztes, und genau so auch durch die Schmerzkarriere des jeweiligen Patienten.  Was die Studie bewiesen hat, ist, dass es bei Kreuz- und Knieschmerz geplagten Patienten einen schmerzlindernden Effekt haben kann, Nadeln in sie zu stechen. Und zwar an beliebigen Stellen. Und das bei etwas weniger als der Hälfte der Probanten.  Ob diese Ergebnisse ausreichen, um eine Prognose über den langfristigen Gebrauch von Schmerzmitteln abzugeben, muß bezweifelt werden. Es liegen nämlich beispielweise keine Zahlen darüber vor, ob und wann sich der (wahrscheinliche) Plazebo-Effekt erledigt.  Weiterhin geht es auch hier nicht um Heilung der Ursache, sondern um eine palliativmedizinische Behandlung.    Eins ist aber sicher: Der mit viel Emphase von den Vertretern "alternativer Heilkunst" vorgetragene Wirksamkeitsanspruch der traditionellen Akupunktur ist nach wie vor fragwürdig.    Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

@Pianoman  Sollte eine positive Erwartungshaltung tatsächlich ein sooo wichtiger Punkt sein, dann frage ich mich, warum mir postoperativ z.B. keine Opioide helfen. Schon alleine das Wissen um die Tatsache, dass diese Wirkstoffgruppe zu den stärksten Schmerzmitteln zählt, müsste doch bereits einen Placebo-Effekt auslösen. Dem ist aber nicht so.  Ähnliches gilt für Antibiotika, von denen ich während meiner über 30 Jahre andauernden chronisch-eitrig rezidivierenden Pansinusitis Massen geschluckt hatte. Der gute Glaube an die bakterienabtötende Wirkung reichte leider nicht. Ich wurde das Übel nicht los und handelte mir stattdessen sowohl eine Penicillin- samt diverser Kreuzallergien sowie Multiresistenzen ein.  Schließlich musste mir mein gesamter Dickdarm entfernt werden - und siehe da: Meine Pansinusitis verschwand auf Nimmerwiedersehen. Also gibt es die Meridiane sehr wohl. Mein TCM-Arzt, der bestimmt kein Hellseher ist, erklärte mir das Phänomen sehr ausführlich und stellte fest, dass in meinem Fall besonders die Siebbeinzellen betroffen gewesen sein müssen. Woher wusste er das? Einmal hatte ich tatsächlich einen Eiterdurchbruch von den Siebbeinzellen aus in die linke Augenhöhle mit der Folge einer Orbitalphlegmone und Meningitis.  Sicher, Du kannst das nun wieder als irrelevanten Einzelfall, meinetwegen auch als puren Zufall abtun.  Ich kann für mich zudem sagen, dass ich ohne die Akupunktur und ohne Osteopathie längst wieder auf dem OP-Tisch gelandet wäre. Das hat mit Einbildung bzw. Placebo-Effekt absolut nichts zu tun. Einen Subileus mit Koterbrechen bildet man sich nicht ein, das gilt auch für das Ausbleiben derartiger Zustände. Natürlich hätte man dem Problem auch schulmedizinisch (sprich: chirurgisch) Herr werden können. Ich muss Dir ehrlich sagen, dass mir dann die alternativen Varianten gegenüber einem erneuten Bauchschnitt vom Brust- bis zum Schambein allemal lieber sind.  Was dazu gewisse Studien ergeben, interessiert mich dabei in der Tat nur peripher.  Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo monsti,  
ob, wann, in welcher Größenordnung und in welchen Situationen Plazebo-Effekte wirken oder nicht, ist eine Fallentscheidung, die nicht generalisiert werden kann.  
Die Feststellung, dass eine positive Erwartungshaltung die Wirkung der Akupunktur beeinflusst haben könnte, stammt im übrigen nicht von mir, sondern ist eine Textpassage des AOK-Kommentars, deshalb auch kursiv vom restlichen Text abgesetzt.  
Was ist eigentlich mit den mehr als 50 % Schmerzpatienten, bei denen die Akupunktur keinen Besserungserfolg hatte?  
Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Pianoman,   

> Was ist eigentlich mit den mehr als 50 % Schmerzpatienten, bei denen die Akupunktur keinen Besserungserfolg hatte?

   Nun, was mit diesen Patienten ist, kann ich Dir natürlich nicht sagen. Die Akupunktur ist genauso wenig ein Allheilmittel wie andere Therapien auch. Immerhin, waren es gemäß Deiner Zahl doch knapp 50%, bei denen die Akupunktur eine positive Wirkung hatte - d.h. bei nahezu jedem zweiten Patienten. Bei einer solchen Quote kann vom "Einzelfall" keine Rede mehr sein, ich hoffe, da stimmst Du mir zu.  Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Um es genauer auszudrücken, es waren etwas weniger als 50% in der Gruppe der Patienten, die mit Verum-Akupunktur behandelt wurde, und genau so viel bei der Gruppe, denen die Nadeln außerhalb der definierten Akupunkturpunkten gestochen wurden, bei denen das Stechen eine Befindlichkeitsverbesserung brachte. 
Die Schlußfolgerungen haben die Betreiber der Studie gezogen. 
Eine davon ist, dass die Wirkungserklärung der TCM bezüglich des Meridian-Systems so nicht stimmen kann.  
Die Frage für die Zukunft ist, wie sich neurophysiologische Reizeffekte in die Schmerztherapie einbauen lassen. 
Pianoman

----------


## urologiker

...und der Placebo-Effekt kann nach Studienlage bis zu 50% ausmachen, so dass diese Prozentzahl nicht als WirksamkeitsNACHWEIS herangezogen werden kann. 
Aber ich sage es nochmal - und das ist das eigentliche Problem bei wechselnden Bezügen (Homöopathie, TCM, Akupunktur): Die wissenschaftliche Wahrheitsfindung unter Auswertung der Studienlage mag zwar den Horizont erhellen und dem differenziert denkenden Menschen ein vordergründiger Erkenntnisgewinn sein. Indes helfen diese Erkenntnisse dem Kranken vielleicht bei der Therapieentscheidung, begrenzt jedoch die Wirkung von Placeboeffekten, raubt Hoffung auf Heilung und schränkt die Auswahl an Therapieoptionen empfindlich ein - nach dem Motto: "Ich weiß ja, dass es nichts bringt..." 
Ergo sind die Diskussionsstandpunkte unvereinbar - zur Ergebnisfindung muß die Fragestellung unbedingt im voraus konkretisiert sein! 
Grüße, logiker

----------


## Smurf

*Schön, daß hier immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wird, daß wir (Monsti und ich) off topic schreiben, aber ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Diskussion nicht längst von einem der Mod.'s in die Homöopathie verschoben wurde, denn da gehören zumindest die Beiträge der letzten 2 Seiten eindeutig hin!! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  es gibt zwei eigene Threads zur Homöopathie: http://www.patientenfragen.net/showthread.php?t=952 und http://www.patientenfragen.net/showthread.php?t=498,  einen zur Osteopathie: http://www.patientenfragen.net/showthread.php?t=2995 und  einen zur Akupunktur: http://www.patientenfragen.net/showthread.php?t=455  Es wäre für alle Leser wesentlich übersichtlicher, würde man Diskussionen darüber nicht bei "Organ- und Symptomsprache" suchen müssen ... mal abgesehen davon, dass die verschiedenen therapeutischen Ansätze von Homöopathie, Osteopathie und Akupunktur ziemlich wenig mit dem Eingangsthema zu tun haben und sich auch untereinander unterscheiden. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit, die ich erkennen kann: Der Mensch wird bei o.g. Therapien als Ganzheit gesehen (bzgl. der Akupunktur gilt dies allerdings nur sehr eingeschränkt).  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
auf Wunsch einiger Forumunser erstelle ich jetzt mit den Beiträgen, 
die sich mit der Materie Homöopathie beschäftigen haben, 
aus dem Thread:        *Organ- und Symptomsprache - die Sprache der Seele*,
ein neues Thema. 
Ich hoffe das nun für alle übersichtlicher ist. 
Viel Spaß hier beim weiterschreiben und diskutieren. 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Monsti

Servus Schubser,  vielen Dank für's Verschieben!  Ja, für eine sachliche Diskussion wäre ich auch sehr. Hoffentlich funktioniert's.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Monsti

Hallo alle,  dann mache ich doch gleich weiter: Mich interessiert, wie Ihr die Miasmenlehre einschätzt, d.h. die drei Miasmen Psora, Syphilis (die natürlich nichts mit der gleichnamigen Erkrankung zu tun hat) und Sycosis. Vielfach wird ja behauptet, die Miasmenlehre hätte keinerlei Aussagekraft.  Dazu ein Fall aus meiner eigenen Geschichte: Ich hatte ein bestimmtes organisches Problem mittels Homöopathie im Griff, und plötzlich flammte eine Erkrankung wieder auf, die ich schon fast vergessen hatte - meine Psoriasis nämlich, unter der ich vom 7. Lebensjahr an bis zum Ende der Pupertät gelitten hatte. Diese kam plötzlich heftiger und umfassender denn je. Ebenso bekam ich Scharlach (hatte ich als Kind schon mal, wurde von meiner Mutter aber eigenmächtig per Penicillin unterdrückt). Mein damaliger Homöopath (Heilpraktiker in Berlin) war der Ansicht, es sei nun die nächst untere Schicht (Psora) aktiviert worden und behandelte mich entsprechend. Von ihm erfuhr ich übrigens fast nie, was er mir gab. Jedenfalls war nach einem neuen Mittel die Scharlach-Infektion schnell im Griff und der Psoriasisschub innerhalb von ca. 2 Wochen wieder beendet und trat bis heute auch nicht mehr auf (jener Schub war vor fast 20 Jahren!). Dafür kamen wenig später erste Gelenkprobleme, die sehr viel später (2001) als cP diagnostiziert wurden. Ungefähr beim Auftreten jener Gelenkprobleme gab ich die homöopathische Therapie bei jenem Heilpraktiker auf, v.a. weil er mir als Persönlichkeit nicht lag, aber auch er selbst war der Ansicht, dass bei mir eine Autoimmunerkrankung vorliege, mit der ich bitte bei einem internistischen Rheumatologen vorstellig werden sollte.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------

